# Agility DVDs and websites/links



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello! I'd like to get into training agility with positive and clicker training methods only. Could you all be super sweet and recommend some good DVDs or other things like that to get me started. I have no idea where to begin. I have the Susan Garrett 2x2 DVD and have been in her web courses so I know my Susan Garrett things.. I just don't know other people to look into. I appreciate it!


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

Amanda Nelson DVD's are very good.
Amanda's website, lots of good information there! Canine Natural Health & Agility Training - Home
She was 2nd in Nadac superstakes at the last championships. Superstakes is handling from distance, like 50-100 feet.

check out her fluidmotionagility youtube channel.


----------

